# First run of smoked salmon with short Q/View on Master Forge Gasser



## chef willie (Mar 4, 2011)

After reading some prior posts on smoking salmon I decided to go fishing at Costco and try some after finally getting the shelter built and door mods completed on the Master Forge gasser. Details on that in this related link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104113/master-forge-vertical-gasser-mods#post_602357  

I combined a couple of methods wanting some for finger food snacking and having dinner as well last night. Put the tail piece in at 250 with cherry wood and let it smoke for about an hour and 15 minutes for the snack piece. Removed that and slid the dinner pieces in, bumping the heat down to 225 for an hour smoke, adding another chunk of cherry wood. Coated all pieces with olive oil and used my Cajun Spice blend for me and just seasoned salt for her. The salmon for dinner was moist and turned out delicious. The snack piece was firm but not dried out and is resting in the fridge now for later use. Had some leftover salmon from dinner as the pieces were large so I'm adding it to some deviled egg goo, whipping it up in a food processor, and bringing the deviled eggs to a family thing tonight. The mods worked great and dinner was a hit. Thanks to Al, Bear and Ross for the salmon techniques.

snack piece....extra 25 degrees and 15 minutes firmed it right up









Cajun on the right....mild on the left. Dunno why my piece is bigger....225 for an hour


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 4, 2011)

MMMMMM looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent job there Willie! You just can't beat smoked salmon. You & I have the same taste buds, Cajun all the way.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Excellent job there Willie! You just can't beat smoked salmon. You & I have the same taste buds, Cajun all the way.


Yep, I love Cajun style. Actually used your idea of the Cajun smoked filet but had to do some plain for Andrea or I'd be sleeping out with the smoker. Had the pleasure of 4 different vacations, back in the day when I took vacations, in Nawlins and fell in love with that style of cooking and flavors. Nothing like some Cajun heat and a cold Dixie beer.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 4, 2011)

That looks great.. I love smoked Salmon


----------



## les3176 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great looking salmon willie!!! One of my favorites.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys....it came out well. Had to go to a family thing last night and made a smoked salmon dip outta the leftover piece....the smoked taste really came through after the fish sat overnight....overall well worth the money spent on the salmon


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome looking Salmon !!!

That must have just melted in the mouth!

Thanks for showing, and the mention.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Mar 5, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome looking Salmon !!!
> 
> That must have just melted in the mouth!
> 
> ...


You're welcome buddy...it was very good...the dip was awesome at a spaghetti feed we went to as well.....thx for the tips


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 5, 2011)

As I have said before smoked salmon is one of my favorite thing to smoke. As you found there are several different ways you can smoke it and they all turn out great. I need to get out of my comfort zone and try some of these other guys recipes. Glad to see everything turned out so good for you.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks great willie


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks yummy! Salmon is on my list to try on the smoker this year.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Thanks guys....it came out well. Had to go to a family thing last night and made a smoked salmon dip outta the leftover piece....the smoked taste really came through after the fish sat overnight....overall well worth the money spent on the salmon




Oh yea Willie, we do the same thing. Some cream cheese & a little mayo to thin it out. Have some in the fridge now! Better than any smoked fish dip you can get in the store. Now for you & me maybe we should add just a little Cajun spice!


----------



## chef willie (Mar 6, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> As I have said before smoked salmon is one of my favorite thing to smoke. As you found there are several different ways you can smoke it and they all turn out great. I need to get out of my comfort zone and try some of these other guys recipes. Glad to see everything turned out so good for you.


Thanks Ross....incorporated some of your technique in the smoke....snack pieces got good reviews from the guinea pigs


----------

